

News Corp Sees Big Drop in MySpace Ad Revenue - condor
http://www.clickz.com/3633666

======
paul9290
Can MySpace really not become the next GeoCities?

~~~
jlefo7p6
blink tags... check.

embedded audio... check.

obligatory webrings... check.

homemade pokedex... missing!

It fails my unit tests for Geocities-ness, but I think you were referring to
the recent collapse. I'll second that motion.

